# Kein Zugriff auf WebService ausser localhost



## DerMathematiker (9. Nov 2010)

Ich benutze javax.jws für einen WebService RPC Style.
Leider habe ich keine Erfahrung mit webservices. Ich möchte einfach einen kleinen Dienst im Internet zur Verfügung stellen. Leider bekomme ich nur lokal Zugriff  (z.B. http://localhost:8080/routing?wsdl ok). Aber (z.B. http://<meineIp>:8080/routing?wsdl geht nicht). 

Habe früher nur mit Sockets gearbeitet. Da gabs keine Probleme.
Über Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Marcinek (9. Nov 2010)

Ist dein Router (falls vorhanden) entsprechend konfiguriert den port 8080 auf deinen rechner zu ff?


----------



## FArt (9. Nov 2010)

Gibt es denn auch einen Webserver? Unter Umständen muss der auf alle gültigen IP Adressen gebunden werden. In der Regel erreicht man das durch die IP Adresse 0.0.0.0 .


----------



## DerMathematiker (9. Nov 2010)

Danke für die ANtworten
ich habe eigentlich nur das Beispiel von

WebService in Java

erweitert. Also wenn ich localhost Anspreche brauch ich keinen Webserver.
Sonst geht es aber nicht.
Ich weiß aber nicht was die Java  library alles macht und was ich noch extra machen muss


----------



## FArt (9. Nov 2010)

Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 19.7 Daily Soap


----------

